# Mein Teich und die vielen Fische



## cp21714 (3. Juni 2007)

Moinsen,

2006 haben wir unseren grossen Traum realisiert und mit Hilfe vieler Freunde und Nachbarn unseren Gartenteich von 1 m³ auf nun ca. 125 m³ (113 m²) vergrössert.

Weitere Infos findet Ihr auf www.peter-hammah.de unter _Gartenteich_, unter _Webcam _könnt Ihr auch ein Bild sehen.

In diesem Jahr hat sich alles prächtig entwickelt, die Pflanzen sind gewaltig gewachsen und fast alle Restarbeiten sind erledigt. Das Wasser wird durch einen Filter der Firma Naturagart gereinigt, die Pumpleistung beträgt ca. 6.000 l/Std., im letzten Jahr war das Wasser vollkommen klar und wir konnten selbst an der tiefsten Stelle, immerhin 1.8 m, bis auf den Grund sehen.

Der Erstbesatz mit Fischen bestand aus 10 Rotfedern, 2 Güstern, 3 gekauften und 5 geschenkten Goldfischen. Nach fünf Wochen kamen noch mal 10 Kois dazu. Nach nur einem Jahr haben wir inzwischen mehrere Schwärme Rotfedern, unzählige kleine (noch schwarze) Goldfische. Im Forum sind ja diverse Informationen zur Kontrolle der Population zu finden, in der Summe jedoch auch sehr verwirrend.

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt plane ich die kleineren Fische mit einer __ Senke abzufischen und anschließend 2 - 4 __ Sonnenbarsche auszusetzen, die sollen sich dann um den zukünftigen Nachwuchs kümmern.

Hauptgrund für diese Maßnahme ist das Wasser, die Werte sind vollkommen in Ordnung, leider ist es jedoch sehr trüb. Eine Kontrolle hat gezeigt, dass es sich um Schwebstoffe handelt, die offensichtlich von den vielen Fischen ständig aufgewühlt werden.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Tach Christian,
Dein Teich ist sehr groß un schön. Bloß es ist sehr trüb. Das müssten zu viele Fische sein. Zum Glück setzt du bald die Sonnenbarsche ein dann wir erst mal aufgeräumt. Aber trotzdem du musst aufpassen die Sonnenbarsche können sich auch schnell vermehren und dann währe fast dein ganzer Teich leer. Naja hoffen wir mal nicht so was,

Also denn,
Viel Spaß im Forum,
Strolchi


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Christian,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Den Ursprungsbesatz finde ich für die Teichgröße eigentlich völlig ok.
Einzig die kombinierte Nutzung Koi-/Schwimmteich kann zu den erwähnten Problemen führen.
Schafft denn der Filter die Feinstoffe nicht aus dem Wasser? Eigentlich soll er ja eher ein mechanischer Filter sein. Zieht Ihr Wasser vom Boden ab?
Wurde der Teich auch von NG geplant?

Die Goldfische werden sehr schnell zur Plage... __ Sonnenbarsche fressen leider nur, was ins Maul passt. Für die überzähligen Großen werdet Ihr also eine andere Lösung finden müssen.
Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 200 Jungfische abgegeben und dieses Jahr bereits wieder >100 und es werden einfach nicht sichtbar weniger. 
Damit die Sonnenbarsche nicht selbst zur Plage werden, wäre es evtl. möglich nur auf männliche Tiere zurückzugreifen. Zum Glück lassen sich bei ihnen Männlein und Weiblein wesentlich besser unterscheiden als bei Goldfischen.


----------



## cp21714 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig die kombinierte Nutzung Koi-/Schwimmteich kann zu den erwähnten Problemen führen.



Es handelt sich um einen reinen Gartenteich. Die anfängliche Idee, den Teich auch zum Schwimmen zu nutzen, haben wir schon im letzten Jahr verworfen.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Schafft denn der Filter die Feinstoffe nicht aus dem Wasser? Eigentlich soll er ja eher ein mechanischer Filter sein. Zieht Ihr Wasser vom Boden ab?



Das mit dem Filter ist auch meine Vermutung. In den kommenden Tagen werde ich den Filter durch einen Siebfilter ergänzen, damit sollte sich die Filterleistung wieder etwas steigern lassen und ich muss nicht mehr alle 7 Tage den Filter reinigen.

Ja, wir ziehen das Wasser über die Ziel-Saug-Technik von Naturagart vom Boden ab. Wir haben zwei Saugstellen an den tiefsten Stellen des Teiches.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde der Teich auch von NG geplant?



Jein, wir haben den Teich selber geplant, hatten jedoch als Grundlage die Unterlagen von NG.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 200 Jungfische abgegeben und dieses Jahr bereits wieder >100 und es werden einfach nicht sichtbar weniger.



Wer nimmt Dir denn soviel Fische ab?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Christian,

wenn Ihr über einen Vorfilter nachdenkt, dann nehmt gleich ein Spaltsieb. 
Der Wirkungsgrad ist wesentlich besser als der eines normalen Siebes...


> Jein, wir haben den Teich selber geplant, hatten jedoch als Grundlage die Unterlagen von NG.


Also ist der Filtergraben etc. entsprechend den Unterlagen groß genug geworden? Vielleicht kann man mal ne Übersichtsskizze oder sowas sehen? 



> Wer nimmt Dir denn soviel Fische ab?


Ein guter Bekannter aus dem Forum, der sie dann weiter vermittelt. Sächsische Goldfische scheinen DER Renner zu sein. 
Sind aber auch wirklich nicht die häßlichsten, wenn ich so mit dem Zooladenangebot vergleiche.
Aber irgendwann werden auch in Franken alle Teiche ausreichend besetzt sein... dann werde ich wieder eine neue Lösung suchen und hoffentlich finden.
Derzeit denke ich darüber nach noch einen Sonnenbarsch (männlich) einzusetzen. Dann könnten die schon zu zweit für Ordnung sorgen und sich trotzdem nicht vermehren.


----------



## cp21714 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Annett,

nein, einen Filtergraben haben wir nicht. Die Reinigung des Wassers erfolgt ausschließlich über die Filtertechnik von Naturagart. Die Größe des Filters wurde seinerzeit von Naturagart berechnet, basiert jedoch auf einem wesentlich geringerem Fischbesatz. Das letzte Jahr, da war das Wasser noch klar, hat ja auch gezeigt, dass der Filter durchaus ausreicht.

Wir wurden jedoch damals schon darauf hingewiesen, dass der Filter ja beliebig erweiterbar ist. Genau das machen wir in den kommenden Tagen durch den Grobfilter (Siebfilter).

Am kommenden Samstag bekomme ich dann auch die __ Sonnenbarsche und werde mit einer __ Senke die überzähligen Fische abfischen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Christian,

dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass das schon zur Lösung des Problems führt.
Da Du gerade den Filter nochmal ansprichst.
Wir haben immer mal Fragen zu genau diesem. Könntest Du evtl. mal ein paar Fotos ins entsprechende Album einstellen, damit wir nicht mehr ganz so hilflos sind wie bisher. 
Es gibt nicht sehr viele, die einen NG-Filter besitzen und hier vorbei schauen.
Fragen dazu tauchen aber öfters auf.


----------



## cp21714 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Annett,

diesem Wunsch, Bilder von dem Filter, entspreche ich gerne und werde diese bei der anstehenden Aufrüstung mit dem Grobfilter erstellen und anschließend hochladen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## cp21714 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Annett,

gestern war es endlich soweit, die Lieferung von NaturaGart ist bei uns eingetroffen und wir konnten unseren Filter durch den *Grobfilter *erweitern.

Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich bei dieser Aktion gleich einige Bilder gemacht und bereits hochgeladen. Diese sind unter _Technik am Teich _zu finden.

Weitere Auskünfte zum NaturaGart-Filter gebe ich gerne auf Anfrage.

Als weitere Maßnahme sind wir mit einer Köderfischreusche dabei, den Bestand an Fischen zu reduzieren. In den vergangenen 3 Tagen haben wir 20 Fische gefangen, alle in den unterschiedlichsten Größen und wohl auch einige Mutationen dabei. Die fristen Ihr Leben jetzt in einem großem Aquarium und warten auf das was da kommt. Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder machen und hochladen, eventuell kann ja jemand bei der Artenbestimmung helfen?

Von der Idee mit den Sonnenbarschen sind wir übrigens abgerückt und haben jetzt einen __ Zander ausgesetzt, ich hoffe der Kollege kommt seinem Auftrag nach. Gestern haben wir schon wieder den ersten Nachwuchs des Jahres gesichtet ...  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## peterpan (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo,
könntest Du mir helfen? wir haben uns auch einen NG teich gebaut,2008 im Herbst, wir sind leider noch nicht fertig. Jetzt wen der Winter weicht wollen wir weiter machen.Meine Frage,wie wird der filter gestartet ,muß ich da noch mitelchen benutzen oder einfach laufen lassen????

Gruss Otto und Heike


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich und die vielen Fische*

Hallo Otto und Heike,

habe seid einigen Jahren auch einen Filter von NG (4.Jahre). Anfang Winter, wenn die Wassertemperaturen unter 10 Grad fallen stelle ich meine Filter aus. Die Matten hau ich in die Waschmaschine ( habe das OK meiner Frau ) lass sie dann trocknen und verstau sie dann im Schuppen.     
Im Frühjahr wenn die Temp. wieder steigen so um die 10 Grad mache ich einen Wasserwechsel und schliesse und nehme dann den Filter ohne Hilfsmittel in Betrieb. Füttern fällt auch noch aus, erst wenn der Filter so ein/zwei wochen gelaufen ist und die Temp. mitspielen fange ich an mit wenig Futter. 
Wasserwerte waren immer gut bis jetzt. Aber animpfen mit Micro-Organissmen gibt es hier auch ein für und wieder, aus dem ich auch noch meine schlüsse ziehen muss. 

Würde aber in diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage zu NG stellen, wie sind Eure ERFAHRUNGEN mit der Firma, erst verkaufen und bei Ersatzteilen wird man vergessen, leider. Man muss sich dann leider woanders um neue Filtermatten besorgen......


Hoffe aber, Dir und Heike ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

73 Michael


----------

